# No Speaka De English



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A bus stops and 2 Italian men get on. They sit down and engage in an
animated conversation.
The lady Sitting next to them ignores them at first, but her attention is
galvanized when she hears one of them say the following:
"Emma come first. Den I come. Den two asses come together. I come
once-a-more. Two asses, they come together again.
I come again and pee twice. Then I come one lasta time."
"You foul-mouthed, sex obsessed swine," retorted the lady indignantly.
"In this country. . we don't speak aloud in public places about our sex
lives"
"Hey, coola down lady," said the man.
"Who talkin' abouta sex? I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell
'Mississippi'."


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Glenn85 (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL, like it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Coool :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

oldie but goodie :lol:


----------

